# Anyone else like the AT&T commercials with the little kids?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've thought about posting this for quite awhile, and finally decided to see what others think of them. My daughters and I love to see the guy sitting at the kiddie table or on the floor talking with the children about a multitude of subjects. The kids are adorable, and the guy who is having a conversation with them is perfect. He would make a fantastic elementary teacher (even if he is an actor playing a part), in my opinion. I love the way he seems to really listen to their observations and questions.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

"I assume they'd be made of candy."

Yeah, they are pretty funny.

I love his just serious and matter-of-fact responses to everything the kids say even if it's the end of some amusing young kid near stream-of-consciousness wackiness.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

My husband and I love the one with the little girl talking about being turned into a werewolf if you're not fast enough. The guy's "Um, what?" when she's done makes us laugh every time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Shana Norris said:


> My husband and I love the one with the little girl talking about being turned into a werewolf if you're not fast enough. The guy's "Um, what?" when she's done makes us laugh every time.


The werewolf one is great.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Love them here as well. "Hold on. I'm watching this."


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Love them..I taught 1st grade for many years.  I feel like I am back in the classroom.  Kids this age are so  cute and say the darnedest things.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Love them..I taught 1st grade for many years. I feel like I am back in the classroom. Kids this age are so cute and say the darnedest things.


I've taught for 34 years, and have worked with k-6 for 31 of those years, with 3 being spent as a second grade teacher. (I've taught remedial/Chapter I/Title I reading for the rest of the time.) The commercials remind me a bit of Art Linkletter's "Kid Say the Darndest Thing" tv series. What a hoot! Don't you love the man's interplay with the kids? The kids crack me up, and he makes me appreciate the affinity that he shows for the kids. He may be a good actor, but he has "it," the ability to relate to young kids.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I've thought about posting this for quite awhile, and finally decided to see what others think of them. My daughters and I love to see the guy sitting at the kiddie table or on the floor talking with the children about a multitude of subjects. The kids are adorable, and the guy who is having a conversation with them is perfect. He would make a fantastic elementary teacher (even if he is an actor playing a part), in my opinion. I love the way he seems to really listen to their observations and questions.


The guy was featured on Rock Center recently.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I enjoy the commercials as well.  I particularly like the little boy that is shaking his head and arms simultaneously, that one is so funny.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I love those commercials.  I have even gone so far as to shush my family when they talked during these ads.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah those commercials are great. The actor who plays the guy nails it with his completely "dead pan" reactions to the kids.  My wife and I do love them.

I also tend to like the insurance commercials with the "Mayhem" theme.  They crack me up.

I love the one when he's on the lawn mower pretending to be a teen, and he runs over rocks.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, someone has to hate them so it might as well be me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Well, someone has to hate them so it might as well be me.


LOL, Spotsmom - I will join you. I was just coming to say I must be the only hag that thinks these children are obnoxious. I either mute the tv or change the channel when they come on.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've thought about posting this for quite awhile, and finally decided to see what others think of them. My daughters and I love to see the guy sitting at the kiddie table or on the floor talking with the children about a multitude of subjects. The kids are adorable, and the guy who is having a conversation with them is perfect. He would make a fantastic elementary teacher (even if he is an actor playing a part), in my opinion. I love the way he seems to really listen to their observations and questions.


We love those commercials! Every time we see them, we chuckle, especially the one with the little girl talking about becoming a werewolf. When she does her imitation of one, it cracks me and my dh. I like the one with the little girl saying, 'We want more, we want more!" The kids in those commercials seem so natural. I don't know if it was all ad lib or what, but the kids don't seem rehearsed.

The commercial that is laugh out loud funny is the Liberty Mutual commercial with the stupid accidents that are believably stupid.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing they filmed hours and hours of footage with various sets of kids being asked the various questions.  And out of those hours and hours of footage, they're using the 4 or 5 best minutes as 30 second spots. 

The kids are cute -- but I don't generally like it when people do this sort of thing.  Ellen does it all the time and I always fast forward through those segments: a person who is acting idiotic and trying to see how people react to it.  Never much liked candid camera either.  In this case, I always sort of feel like the guy is teasing kids who don't quite get what's going on.  At least on Ellen it's adults who then, presumably, have the right to say 'yea' or 'nay' to whether their segment actually airs.  In this case parents would have had to o.k. it for the kids. . . .as a parent, I probably wouldn't.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can honestly say that I've had my share of moments like the ones in the commercials, so that's probably why I love them. There's something great about moments in which kids are genuinely posing questions and/or trying to answer others' questions. The diversity of opinions in this thread just shows how different people tune in or tune out to specific commercials, and reinforces why ad agencies are so important to companies.


----------



## Beez (Feb 17, 2013)

spotsmom said:


> Well, someone has to hate them so it might as well be me.


My wife and I quickly change the channel. They make those kids appear like idiots. (just saying)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought they were cute the first time or two but they are just running them constantly on channels I  record, so now I reach for the fast forward key on the remote.l

Kids can say some amazing things but you kind of had to be there and then you don't want to repeat the same thing (and I seriously doubt most kids would).


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Chalk up another dislike from me, especially the one with the kid waving his arms and spinning his head. Drives me crazy. I also don't like the Mayhem guy.

Joyce


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Sand full of sugar - love them!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's interesting to hear the various perspectives on this commercial.  I don't enjoy the "We want more" version, but do like the others.  I am surprised to hear that, in essence, some feel that the children are being taken advantage of.  I see the children's responses as so innocent, and therefore so beautiful.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> It's interesting to hear the various perspectives on this commercial. I don't enjoy the "We want more" version, but do like the others. I am surprised to hear that, in essence, some feel that the children are being taken advantage of. I see the children's responses as so innocent, and therefore so beautiful.


I agree with you. (I like the "We want more" one, though.) I am around lots of children, and often their observations are both innocent and wacky. That's one of the things I love about teaching young kids. There's NEVER a day that passes without some of them making me smile because of their takes on life. That innocence is one of the reasons that I still teach half-time even though I have retired. Every day I feel loved and needed, and I still find joy in the youthful exuberance of the children.

The replies to this thread remind me that "to each his own" is alive and well here.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

They remind me of my own son, who turns 7 in just over a week. He was reading jokes from a kid's joke book. When I kept getting the answers wrong, he told me it was because I wasn't thinking like a kid. He was right.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee44 said:


> I enjoy the commercials as well. I particularly like the little boy that is shaking his head and arms simultaneously, that one is so funny.


Every time we see that one, we say "That's Jimmy!" - our grandson who often has so mch energy he can't walk down the hallway without looking like "two wild and crazy guys" from the vintage SNL days. Love them.

There were/are some cute ones with adults now too, with retired NBA players instead of the kids. But the kids are the best.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Beez said:


> My wife and I quickly change the channel. They make those kids appear like idiots. (just saying)


And see, I think they just sound like kids. Maybe because my own grandkids are right around that age and I've had so many similar conversations with them. And they're far from idiots. 

I also love the Mayhem commercials. One of the few I'll stop to watch when we're FFing through the commercials on the DVR.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I agree with the ones that say the kids are just being kids.  They seem totally natural to me.  These commercials remind me of one time my brother had a conversation with my sister's girl.  She was talking to my brother about her My Little Pony.  My brother kept saying, "Your little pony?"  Then my niece responded, "No, MY LITTLE PONY!"  This went on for quite some time and he had her so wound up.  It was a real Abbot and Costello moment.  His delivery was a lot like the guy in the commercial and it was so funny and cute.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I liked the one where the kid says, "I bet my Grandma wishes she was faster."  My hubby likes them and thinks they're clever, I am iffy on them.  Some are cute while some are super annoying.  I can only take kids this age in small doses, this is why I'm not a teacher or a mother.  To have conversations like this all the time would drive me nuts.  I'm pretty sure they're real, I have a friend with a kid who is similar to these kids, he's just about a year off of getting to their level of clarity when it comes to expressing his creative ideas.

I should note, while I have very little patience for kids, I have a TON of respect for the teachers who have the patience to give their creativity direction!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I love these commercials! Hubby and I went to you tube to watch the ones we hadn't seen. Not only do I have my own kids, who sometimes sound like them, but a niece and nephew about that age. 

I used to work at a pre-school and then later at the before/after school program when I was just a teen. Had kids tell me all sorts of funny things. "My daddy walks around in his underwear." "My daddy and I peed on a tree." Huh. Guess it was mainly about dads.   Yup, those commercials are spot on.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughter and I saw three new ones last night during Dancing with the Stars. Loved the one where the little girl wished she could buy a change machine so that she could change her brother into a puppy. Then she could take him to show and tell at school, and could tell the class that he's her "puppy brother." Another little girl sat there doe-eyed, seeming to be enraptured by the thought of the little girl having a "puppy brother."


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Looks like I have a few new ones to look up.    What I really love is that I spend maybe 2 hours a week watching TV, yet have no problem getting on like to watch these commercials.  lol


----------

